# Partial ACL Tear or Sprained Knee?



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello all last Sunday Honey was playing chase at the dog park and came up lame on her back left leg. After a few days of on and off limping we went to the vet. Immediately the vet thought it was probably her knee due to how she was walking and lame on it. Let me clarify that the limp has been on and off. Mainly the limp is when she wakes up in the morning and lasts less than 3 minutes. The last couple days she has only been lame maybe twice a day and so far not at all today.

Well anyways the vet said that knee was definately swollen and prescribed strict rest and anti inflammatory meds for one week. She said to return if it does not improve. She said that basically her ACL or CCL isnt completely torn but could be partially torn and if it is she would need surgery. She also said that she could have just merely strained or sprained the knee and that could be causing the limp. 

A little more info on my dog is that she is 9 months old, under 55 pounds and petite. Not overweight whatsoever and a very active young dog. She excersizes daily and has never had any other problems. She is in no pain it seems just twice a day she wont put weight on that back leg.

Im really worried about her and really dont want her to have to go through surgery. Plus the cost is over 3500 and I am broke. Im really trying to not think the worst but after researching online all her symptoms are spot on to a partial tear. She is improving day by day. I feel so bad for her she seems so depressed and seems mad at me for not being able to do anything fun.

Anybody have any ideas on whats going on or been through a similar situation with their dog?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, I have no real advice. When my dog Jax was limping he was diagnosed with panosteitis, but he had no swelling t the knee, just pain in the long part of the bone. Maybe someone else will offer some advice or insight. Good Luck, and I know how much we worry about these things, not to mention the financial aspect always being tough. IHopefully it is just a sprain and will heal on its own. It does sound hopeful that she isnt limping all the time though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since she is improving, I would continue with the rest even if it is alittle hard for you. The longer you can do it the better for her knee. Hopefully with the rest she will be ok and not need the surgery. My Bama did strain his leg when he was young and it was hard to keep him down but I did it because I knew the surgery would be alot worse. He about drove me crazy in those two weeks.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words. Yesterday she went all day long without a limp and the same so far today. Its so great to hear that a sprain is possible and it might not just be set in stone that it is a tear. Im going to keep up with the rest and see how she is on tuesday. Ill probably go back to the vet regardless to see what the vet thinks after the week of rest and meds.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

well this evening was not as good as earlier or yesterday. Just as it seemed like we were making some progress. This sucks so bad. I feel so bad for my dog she just wants to have fun. Looks like we'll be going back to the vet to see what she has to say about everything


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she still improves. It always hurt to see dogs in pain or limping.


----------



## rci (Feb 20, 2018)

Honey said:


> Hello all last Sunday Honey was playing chase at the dog park and came up lame on her back left leg. After a few days of on and off limping we went to the vet. Immediately the vet thought it was probably her knee due to how she was walking and lame on it. Let me clarify that the limp has been on and off. Mainly the limp is when she wakes up in the morning and lasts less than 3 minutes. The last couple days she has only been lame maybe twice a day and so far not at all today.
> 
> Well anyways the vet said that knee was definately swollen and prescribed strict rest and anti inflammatory meds for one week. She said to return if it does not improve. She said that basically her ACL or CCL isnt completely torn but could be partially torn and if it is she would need surgery. She also said that she could have just merely strained or sprained the knee and that could be causing the limp.
> 
> ...


My 5 year old golden retriever had exactly same symptoms, little limp for a minute when gets up after a long rest. Was put on pain killers for a week. Did improve a little but I was still worried. We got xrays done on both legs (hip and knee), shows partial tear in ligament. Dog is running around, goes up stairs, jump on bed as before and no sign of limping. I am told that he needs to be on rest and anti inflammatory drugs as it may get worse over time. Reduced his diet as exercise also less. Walking is reduced. Surgery option is available for the long run, but it will be hard to keep a bouncy and active dog quite both prior to and post surgery.


----------

